# Opionion! Questions! Help! Ideas!



## dirtyxdave (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys/gals, the names David.

i am a current subaru forester owner, and am looking for a project car besides the foz, and came across an 97' A6 2.8 quattro v6. It has 168,xxx and have a valve cover gasket leak. I don't know much about the audi/VW club and what goes on inside of them, but I know I want a slammed wagon, and came across this first. He only wants 600, but I can probably talk him down to 500. So what do you guys think?

let me know!
DAvid.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

First off. A 97 A6 is a C4 bodystyle. I had a 97 as well. Not many suspension options on that ride. They are very solid. Very slow. Common valve cover leaks and valley pan leaks(under intake). Egr clogs up but easy to clean out. Other than that, I miss mine so good luck. Suspension retrofits from S4, S6(c4) seem to be common for lowering.


----------

